

Most important Leadership trait  - noahrawlings
http://techexile.com/the-most-important-managerial-skill/

======
ryanobjc
Facilitating take on the age old problem of management and leadership. The
best managers I have known have always known when to fight and when not to
fight.

But I feel like there is a deeper trait that could be pulled out of this.
Perhaps it is "understand your staff's emotional states" or "how to
effectively persuade".

After all, "winning" an argument is rarely about proving who is right and who
is wrong. A lesson that took me way too long to learn alas.

